# علاج الإيدز: ثلاثية الجهل والبجاحة وقلة القيمة



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

شوفوا!  أنا حدخل فى الموضوع على طول. فلا نحن فى حاجة لتلخيص ما حدث فى الأسبوع  الماضى ولا نحتاج لأى مقدمات. ده غير ان فيه كلمتين حافظهم من أيام الطب  عايز أكتبهم بسرعة!!
*الجهل*​ خطورة أن تخرج على الملأ وتدعى أنك وصلت لاكتشاف ما، أن العامة لا  يناقشونك فى التفاصيل. ولا اقصد بالعامة هنا الجهلاء أو انصاف المتعلمين،  لكن أقصد ايضا المذيعين والاعلاميين الذين يستمعون اليك بانبهار ولا يدركون  مقدار ما يحمله كلامك من جهل.
 لذلك فقبل ان اتكلم عن هذه القضية العلمية سأضطر إلى أن أكتب بعض  المعلومات الطبية فى اول النقاش كفيلة بأن تنسف مصداقية الكلام الفارغ الذى  كنا نسمعه على مدى هذا الاسبوع.
 فمعلش، استحملونى الكام سطر اللى جايين.
 يخرج علينا اللواء عبدالعاطى ويقول لنا ان فيروس الكبد الوبائى (سى)  اقوى من فيروس نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الايدز) لأن فيروس (سي) يحتوى على  شريطين (أو سبحتين) من الحامض النووى على عكس فيروس الايدز. هذه معلومة  كفيلة بأن يرسب بسببها طالب فى السنة الثالثة فى كلية الطب فى علم  الميكروبيولوجى. ففيروس (سى) مثل فيروس الايدز (single stranded) يعنى حمضه  النووى «سبحة واحدة» ولكن الفارق ان فيروس الإيدز لديه نسختان من الحمض  النووى داخل الفيروس.
 ربما تتساءل عزيزى القارئ: يا سلام، جت على دى يعنى؟
 أقولك: آه والنعمة، لأن ذلك أشبه بجراح يعلن عن ابتكار عملية جراحية  جديدة ثم يخطئ فى اول مبادئ التشريح الذى يعرفه طالب السنة الاولى فى الطب.
 طبعا ده غير أخطاء أخرى بالجملة لا يتسع المجال ولا «الخلق» لذكرها.
 فمن الاول كده هذا اللواء لا يعرف أبسط الاشياء عن تركيبة الفيروسات التى يدعى انه قاهرها.
 ثم نأتى للجملة الشهيرة بتاعة الكفتة وهى الجملة التى وجدنا اساتذة  كبارا فى مجالهم صغارا فى علمهم يروجون لها تحت ادعاء ان الجهاز الذى يدمر  الفيروس سوف ينتج عنه تفتيت الحمض النووى وبعد ذلك سوف يستفيد منها جسم  الانسان فى صورة احماض امينية لأنها تتحول إلى بروتين ولذلك يمنع الدكتور  عبدالعاطى مرضاه من تناول البروتين الحيوانى طوال فترة العلاج.
 هذه معلومة لو قالها طالب طب فى اى امتحان شفوى لتم طرده من الامتحان  وربما منع أى أحد من عائلته أو اقاربه أو بلدته من الالتحاق بكلية الطب إلى  الابد!!
 ومن مهازل هذا الزمن ان يجد المرء نفسه مضطرا لشرح هذه الخزعبلات ولكن لا بأس.
 فيروس الايدز يا سادة معروف انه يقوم باحتلال الخلاية البشرية بطريقة  اشبه بحصان طروادة. فبعد ان يستقر الفيروس على سطح الخلية يقوم بحقن حمضه  النووى إلى داخلها. ثم يقوم بغزو النواة ويقوم (بحشر) حمضه النووى فى الحمض  النووى الآدمى. ثم يجبر الخلية الآدمية على تغيير الشفرة الجينية لها  فتقوم بتصنيع المزيد من الفيروسات. فتنفجر الخلية وتقوم الفيروسات بغزو  خلايا اخرى.
 (طبعا هذا وصف غير دقيق ١٠٠٪ ولكن للتبسيط)
 فسؤالنا للواء قاهر الفيروسات. هل جهازك يضرب الفيروس وهو فى داخل نواة  الخلية فيدمر الخلايا البشرية والفيروس معا؟ ام يدمره وهو مازال على سطح  الخلية ام يدمره وهو فى مجرى الدم ام يدمره وهو فى داخل الانسجة؟ وكيف تدمر  هذه الاشعاعات المزعومة الفيروس بالكامل بدون الحاق الضرر بالخلايا  البشرية التى تحتضن الفيروس؟ وكيف بعد معجزة تدميره يستفيد الجسم بالحمض  النووى للفيروس وهو له شفرة جينية مختلفة عن الشفرة الآدمية. ولو صحت هذه  النظرية الفاجرة، اذن لماذا لا يستفيد الانسان بعد شفائه من فيروس  الانفلونزا من الاحماض الامينية ؟ فيبدو ان اللواء قاهر الفيروسات وجد حلا  سحريا لمشكلة الغذاء فى العالم. فبدلا من ان يذهب الفقراء إلى الجزار  فيمكننا ان نحقنهم بفيروسات مثل الانفلونزا مثلا وبعد ان ينحسر المرض ويتم  تكسير الفيروس داخل الجسم يستفيد المريض بالاحماض الامينية فيتحول لبروتين  فيستغنى عن اللحمة.
 ايه الهبل ده؟ ايه النصب ده؟​


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

مازلنا اعزائى القراء مع مسلسل الجهل. ولكن هذه المرة مع جهاز التشخيص وليس العلاج (ايوه التانى ابو ايريال)
 يخرج علينا د.أحمد مؤنس وهو من افراد الفريق (المخترع) فيقول لنا ان   الجهاز ابو ايريال «شاور عليه» بعد ان «حضنه» احد المرضى «فلزقت» بعض   الفيروسات فى «الجاكتة». بعيدا عن التريقة، الا يعلم دكتور الكبد الشهير ان   الفيروس يعيش فى دم وانسجة العيان؟ كيف وصل الفيروس إلى جلد العيان   وملابسه ليعلق بجاكتة الدكتور المحترم. فإن صح ذلك فمعنى ذلك ان الفيروس   ينتقل باللمس وهو ما لا اعرفه عن فيروس (سى) وربما لا يعرفه ايضا دكتور   الكبد الشهير.
 ثم يخرج هذا الطبيب وغيره فيقول ان جهاز العلاج يستطيع ان يعالج جميع   الفيروسات (كداهو) والسرطان، والصدفية وقصور الشرايين والضعف الجنسى،   والسكر وكمان مضاد للبكتريا. وان صبرت عليهم ربما يعالج ايضا العقم وتساقط   الشعر ويفك الحجاب ويصرف الجن.
 هنا خرجنا من دائرة الجهل إلى دائرة اخرى: البجاحة.

​


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

*البجاحة*​   البجاحة هى ان تكرر معلومات تنم عن جهل وتضحك بها على البسطاء. البجاحة    هى ان تخرج على الناس وانت فاتح صدرك وتدعى ان جهازك يعالج كل الامراض  بدون   ان تقدم دليلا علميا واحدا.
 البجاحة هى ان تقول ان جهاز التشخيص (ابو ايريال) تم عرضه فى المجلات    العلمية ثم تعطى لنا رابطا لموقع علمى تنشر فيه ابحاث الدجل والنصب.
 نعم يا سادة فموقع (WASET) هو موقع يستطيع اى شخص ان ينشر بحثه فيه حتى    لو كان تليفون تتصل به بالكائنات الفضائية. والمجلة الاخرى التى يدعون انهم    نشروها فيها وهى مجلة امراض الكبد الاوروبية، تم النشر بها كملصق  (بوستر)   وليس كورقة بحث مقبولة.
 البجاحة ان تدلس على الناس وتقول ان جهاز التشخيص تم قبوله وهناك وثيقة    تخرم عين العدو تقول بكل ثقة انه تم رفض براءة الاختراع لأن اللغة العلمية    ركيكة ولأنه لا يوجد دليل علمى مقبول لقدرات الجهاز المزعومة، منها مثلا   ان  الجهاز يستطيع ان يرصد مريض الفيروس من على بعد اكثر من نصف كيلو. (يا   اخى  احيه).
 رجوعا لجهاز العلاج بتاع الكفتة فبعد كورس الجهل اللطيف وجدنا ان الجهل    تحول إلى بجاحة إلى فيلم من افلام جيمس بوند. فمرة يقولون ان الجهاز تم    اخفاؤه عن دول العالم لمدة عشرين سنة ومرة يقولون ان الجهاز تم عرضه فى    مؤتمرات علمية وهذا كذب ولم يحدث. البجاحة تستمر فيقولون انه تم عرض اتنين    مليار دولار على اللواء عبدالعاطى (او عشرين مليون دولار بحسب رواية   د.أحمد  مؤنس) حتى يتنازل عن الجهاز.
 وهو ما أراه غريبا لأن اللواء عبدالعاطى كان يقدم برنامجا للعلاج  بالقرآن   منذ ثمانى سنوات فقط على قناة الناس. فهل كان يعمل كعميل سرى  للمخابرات   فى قناة الناس بالليل ثم يذهب إلى مقر عمله بالهيئة الهندسية فى  الصباح؟
 لن اخوض فى موضوع ان اللواء عبدالعاطى كان يعالج بالاعشاب وان عيادته تم    غلقها ثم هرب، فربما كان ذلك كله جزءا من خطة التمويه التى وضعتها له    المخابرات ولكننى سأتكلم عن نوع آخر من البجاحة هو ان تواجه اى محاولة    للنقاش العلمى بأعذار مثل انك عدو للجيش وتريد ان تقتل الأمل بل ويتهمونك    انك جزء من مخطط دولى ومخابراتى لهدم الدولة وانك تعمل لحساب مافيا  الادوية   العالمية.
 ده على اساس ان مافيا الادوية سوف تتهدد من كمية الجهل المطبق الذى طفح على الجميع من هذا الفريق.
 والآن تجد نغمة بجحة جديدة تقول اننا يجب ألا نعرض الجهاز للتقييم العلمى لأن دول العالم ستسرقه مننا، فيجب الحفاظ عليه كسر عسكرى.
 يعنى من الآخر الجهاز ما يتخيرش عن العلاج بالزار الذى يخرج الموهومون    منه بأنه شفاهم ولكن محروم على الاجانب ان يعرفوا اسراره. فيمكنك ان تدعى    انك شفيت المئات والآلاف وليس هناك دليل على ذلك الا شهادات من تستأجرهم    ونتائج المعامل التى تسيطر انت عليها.

البجاحة  هى ان تقول بعلو صوتك ان الفاصل بينى وبينك هو مرض ومريض ولتذهب   الابحاث  العلمية والاعتراف العالمى للجحيم لأنهم طبعا يتآمرون علينا..   البجاحة  هى انه بعد هذه الفضيحة تدفع بأشخاص ليدلوا بشهادتهم فى   التليفزيونات  ويقولون ان الجهاز قد شفاهم فتستمر فى جريمة ايهام المرضى،   فأنت هنا لا  فرق بينك وبين ضحايا العلاج بالجن والسحر الذين يحلفون بكرامات   «سيدنا  الشيخ» بعد ان فك السحر عنهم.
 هل رجعنا إلى العصور الوسطى دون ان ندرى؟
 البجاحة هى ان تتاجر بآمال المرضى والملايين من حاملى المرض مش فيروس    (سى) بس، لكن الايدز والسكر والصدفية والسرطان وقصور الشرايين والضعف    الجنسى وأى مرض معدٍ سواء فيروسيا أو بكتيريا).
 البجاحة هى انك تستمر فى عندك وتتستر بعباءة الجيش التى لطختها انت بجهلك ونظريات الكفتة.
 البجاحة ان تدعى ان هذا كشف علمى لا يفهمه الاطباء لأنهم معتادون على    معالجة الامراض كيميائيا ولكن هذه العلاجات الاسطورية تعتمد على نظريات    فيزيائية لم يتوصل اليها العلم الحديث. وكأن كليات العالم التى تدرس    الهندسة الطبية وتبدع فى علوم التكنولوجيا والاجهزة الطبية تقوم بتدريس    مادة التدبير المنزلى. وكأن أجهزة التشخيص من سونار إلى رنين مغناطيسى إلى    اشعة مقطعية ليست لها علاقة بالفيزياء.
 البجاحة هى ان تتمسخر على جملة القرد والقرداتى ايام مرسى ثم لا يهتز لك شعرة فى فضيحة الكفتة.
 البجاحة كانت عالية جدا لدرجة اننى لم أشهد انتفاضا للأطباء ولا نقابتهم    ولا وزارتهم لمواجهة هذا العبث وهذا الجهل الذى يفوق جريمة العلاج    بالحجامة أو بول الابل. كيف يواجه الاطباء والاساتذة طلابهم فى مدرجات    الجامعة ولا يجرؤ احد منهم ان يصرخ كل يوم فى برامج التليفزيون ان هذا نصب    واحتيال؟
 البجاحة ان تجد كتيبة الاعلام الوطنية تطارد كل من تسول له نفسه انتقاد    هذا الدجل. واذا لم يطبل الاعلامى للاكتشاف الفضيحة يحاول حفظ ماء وجهه    ويقول ان العيب ليس فى الاختراع ولكن فى الاستعجال وطريقة الاعلان. لا يا    سيدى فحتى لو أقمت مؤتمرا عالميا وتكلمت بشياكة فى موضوع العلاج بالسحر    الاسود سيظل سحرا اسود. فالجهل لا يمكن تجميله. واذا اعطينا الفرصة لهذا    النصب فمن باب اولى ان نعطى فرصة لكل من هب ودب لأن يثبت نظريته من اول شاى    دكتور مينج لجلسات تحضير الارواح. فما بنى على جهل فهو جهل والاستمرار   فيه  بجاحة.
 البجاحة هى ان تهاجم عصام حجى الذى صمم عملية هبوط مركبة المريخ وتقول    ايش فهمه اصله فلكى، وتهاجم زويل وتقول ايش فهمه ده امريكانى، ثم تأخذ جانب    معالج قناة الناس وطبيب الاعشاب ودكاترة كبد خانوا مهنتهم لأسباب غير    معلومة.
 البجاحة ان يتم تكميم الافواه بدعوى الحفاظ على الجيش حتى لو كان الثمن    هو الدفاع عن دجل ونصب، فلا فارق اذن بينكم وبين الكنيسة التى عاقبت    جاليليو لأنه رفض نظريتها «العلمية» بأن الارض هى مركز الكون وبدلا من    مناقشته علميا تم اتهامه بالكفر والهرطقة.
*وبعد البجاحة تيجى قلة القيمة.*​ قلة   القيمة التى جعلت شعب ام الدنيا لا يختلف عن سكان الكهوف الذين  يؤمنون   بالخرافات وفى اى لحظة يمكن اللعب على مشاعرهم الدينية والوطنية  ليحملوا   المشاعل لحرق العلماء على انهم سحرة أو كفرة أو خونة.
 انتم لا تختلفون عن الاخوان الذين اذا انتقدناهم اتهمونا بأننا نهاجم    الدين. فالاخوان تسببوا فى تشويه صورته كما تسببتم انتم فى تشويه صورة    البلد كله بهذه الفضيحة.
 الجيش اكبر من الهيئة الهندسية واكبر من عبدالعاطى ومصر اكبر من الجميع.    فتوقفوا عن ابتزاز الناس باتهامات مملة عن العمالة وكره الجيش.
 الوعد الذى قطعتموه على انفسكم فى علاج هؤلاء المرضى المساكين تسبب فى  ان   الآلاف توقفوا عن اخذ العلاج. وليه التعب والمصاريف؟فالعلاج جاى جاى من    الجيش.
 هذا الوعد ليس مجرد وعد بالعلاج. فمئات المليارات التى ينفقها العالم  على   الابحاث والتشخيص والعلاج على نصف الامراض المذكورة كفيلة بأن تجعل مصر    اغنى بلد فى العالم.
 هذا ليس وعدا بسيارة تسير بالطاقة الشمسية أو اختراعا مرفها مثل البيتزا    الذى اخترعها الجيش الامريكى لتظل طازجة لمدة ثلاث سنوات. هذا وعد بالجنة،    فلا مرض ولا ألم ولا حتى شكة ابرة. ولا شىء اخر غير أنهار العسل    والدولارات.
 حين لا يتحقق هذا الوعد، وحين تنكشف اكاذيب هؤلاء الدجالين، وحين تفضح    مصر على رءوس الأشهاد، فلا تحدثنى عن التشكيك والتقليل من الجيش. فأنتم    الذين تسببتم فى الفضيحة والعار وقلة القيمة للبلد كله.

بــــــــــــاسم يوسف ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

*ماذا عن المرضى الذين تم شفائهم .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا عن المرضى الذين تم شفائهم .....؟؟؟؟*



ارجو قراءه المقاله كامله 
انا نزلت المقاله على اجزاء لان كبيره


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ارجو قراءه المقاله كامله
> انا نزلت المقاله على اجزاء لان كبيره



*عرفت محتواها ....... محتاج لأجابة عن سؤالى *


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عرفت محتواها ....... محتاج لأجابة عن سؤالى *



هل عرفت محتواها ام قرات المقاله جيدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

soso a قال:


> هل عرفت محتواها ام قرات المقاله جيدا



*لن أقرأ مقال أراجوز مشبوه فى وطنيته

أنا سألت سؤال .... إن كان المقال يتضمن الأجابة قوليها لى باختصار

أنا لست مع أو ضد ..... أنا منتظر ظهور الحقيقة ..... لكن ليس من ذلك السفيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

*كشف مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوى أن الفريق البحثي المسئول عن اختراع جهاز تشخيص وعلاج فيروس «سي» والإيدز، سيعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا خلال أيام؛ لكشف تفاصيل جديدة عن الجهاز الجديد بحضور شخصيات وعلماء ومتخصصين من مختلف دول العالم.

وقال المصدر، إن المؤتمر سيشهد الإعلان عن كثير من المفاجآت، منها رفض عرض أجنبي بـ 1.5 مليارات دولاء لشراء حق تصنيع واستغلال الجهاز، والضغوط التي يمارسها البعض على مصر للكشف عن تفاصيل الاختراع.

وأضاف المصدر، أن المؤتمر سيشهد حضور شخصيات عالمية وعدد من المرضى الذين تم علاجهم بواسطة الجهاز من مرض الإيدز من جنسيات مختلفة، وعدد من مرضى فيروس «سي» الذي تمت تجربة الجهاز عليهم، للحديث عن تجربة علاجهم بالجهاز ونسبة شفائهم خلال الفترة الماضية.

وكشف أن شخصيات كبيرة من دول عربية خضعت للعلاج بهذا الجهاز في مستشفيات القوات المسلحة، بدلا من السفر إلى أمريكا أو فرنسا، وتم شفاؤهم تماما.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن بعض الدول تمارس حربا إعلامية ضد الجهاز لتشويه قيادات القوات المسلحة داخليا وخارجيا، موضحا أن بعض الدول لا تريد منح مصر براءة اختراع الجهاز نتيجة ضغوط خارجية لرفض مصر تصديره إلى الخارج، وتمسكها بعلاج كافة المصابين داخل مستشفيات القوات المسلحة
*


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن أقرأ مقال أراجوز مشبوه فى وطنيته*
> 
> * أنا سألت سؤال .... إن كان المقال يتضمن الأجابة قوليها لى باختصار*
> 
> * أنا لست مع أو ضد ..... أنا منتظر ظهور الحقيقة ..... لكن ليس من ذلك السفيه*



اولا:

أنــا قلبــى كـان شخشيخـة أصبح جرس
جلجلت بـــــه صحـــوا الخــدم والحــرس
أنــا المهرج ... قمتـوا ليــه خفتـوا ليــه
لافى إيدى سيف ... ولا تحت منى فرس
عجبى !!
ثانيا: 

الموضوع من وجهه نظر الاراجوز ان الموضوع كله دجل وكما تشاهد اشخاص يعترفون بان الشيخ فلان سره باتع وبيعالج الناس ومكشوف عنه الحجاب ترى ايضا ناس يعترفون ان هناك جهاز عالجهم بصوره خارقه
ثالثا:
انا الموضوع لى محسوم بان الموضوع كله نصب فى نصب .وفى النهايه تبقى كلماتى وكلماتك لنرى فى 30/6/2014 من كان على حق ومن كان مخدوع .
رابعا 

هذا الاراجوز كان احد اسباب سقوط جماعه الاخوان المسلمين وكان دائم السخريه من محمد مرسى وكان لايوجد احد من المشككين فيه الان يعتبره خائن او مشكوك فى وطنيته .


شكرا لك 








​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مارس 2014)

*خلاصة قول باسم يوسف بالنسبة لمن تم شفاؤهم انهم مستأجرين وان مخترعوا الجهاز يسيطروا على نتائج التحاليل لتظهر بالطريقه التى يريدوها.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

soso a قال:


> اولا:
> 
> أنــا قلبــى كـان شخشيخـة أصبح جرس
> جلجلت بـــــه صحـــوا الخــدم والحــرس
> ...



*انت تسيئى لكل من خرجوا فى 30/6 ...... فلم يكن هذا الأراجوز من اخرجنا .... لكننا كنا نتفرج عليه وهو بيلاعب القرد .....
والقرد راح لحالة
وليس الجيش من القرود
فالجيش هو أنا وأبنى وأخى
وقد كنت يوما أحد رجاله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خلاصة قول باسم يوسف بالنسبة لمن تم شفاؤهم انهم مستأجرين وان مخترعوا الجهاز يسيطروا على نتائج التحاليل لتظهر بالطريقه التى يريدوها.
> *



*علينا ان ننتظر ...... فالأمر بحاجة للحسم من أى من الطرفين .... والحسم لن يكون إلا بتطبيق العلاج على بعض المتطوعين .... وتحت منظومة رقابية صارمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2014)

*يغلق مؤقتا لحين عودتي
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2014)

*
طبعا يا سوسو محدش يقدر يفرض رأيه عليكي ولا حتي يجبر ك علي تقدير دور القوات المسلحه والسيسي لكن كمان نقل اي اساءات من اي نوع شيء مرفوض..
عالعموم خلينا
ف موضوعنا..بالنسبة لموضوع الجهاز والعلاج والأمور اللي شوفنا
عليها..جدل كبير بعد الاعلان عنهم بأسلوب كتير مننا له تحفظات
عليه وانا منهم..انا عاوزه بس افهم الخلاف علي ايه بالضبط!

علي ان القوات المسلحه بتتكلم ف شيء حتي العلماء والمختصين اختلفوا عليه ما بين مؤكد ونافي..للامر..
من يومين طلع كلام علي ان الجيش توصل لماده..بتعمل علي تمهيد الطرق
وسمعنا المتحدث وهو بينفي الامر
طيب ليه كمان منفاش حكاية العلاج والجهاز..هل يليق بالقوات المسلحه انها تحط نفسها ف موقف زي ده!أكيد لا
بالنسبة للاستحاله
انا غير مؤمنه بيها لان كل يوم العلم بيهل علينا بجديد
واللي خلي تايلاند علي ما اذكر محتكره علاج فيرس..بي
ميخليناش..ليه 
نحتكر
علاج امراض تانيه
اعتقد اننا بس محتاجين
نصبر 
شويه
محتاجين
نفهم حبتين
مش عاوزين
نخلق
من كل حاجه خلاف ومشكله ونزود انقساماتنا
لصالح اعدائنا الكتييييير جدااا
ف النهايه كلنا مصريين وكلنا 
هنفرح
لو ف نصر طبي بالحجم ده اتولد علي ارضنا
طبعا مش هتكلم
عن باسم يوسف وعن اللي بيعمله
احتراما لانصاره
مش اكتر..ومسير الورق الناشف يقع من عالشجره لوحده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2014)

*تم فتح الموضوع من جديد بناء علي رغبة صاحبته
وأتمنى يكون ف حد متابع قناة ألقاهره والناس برنامج اسامه كمال واللي لسه شغال
وضيوفه من الاطباء اللي أكدوا صحة عمل جهاز القوات المسلحه
واللي عرضوا حالات من اللي تم شفائها مع شرح وافي لطريقة عمله
علشان يكون عندنا عرض للرأي والرأي الاخر*


----------



## soso a (7 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم فتح الموضوع من جديد بناء علي رغبة صاحبته
> وأتمنى يكون ف حد متابع قناة ألقاهره والناس برنامج اسامه كمال واللي لسه شغال
> وضيوفه من الاطباء اللي أكدوا صحة عمل جهاز القوات المسلحه
> واللي عرضوا حالات من اللي تم شفائها مع شرح وافي لطريقة عمله
> علشان يكون عندنا عرض للرأي والرأي الاخر*



شكرا دونا لاستجابتك لطلبى 

لى عوده للرد اكيد 

ثااانكس


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2014)

بصراحة انا مش متابعة الموضوع ومش فاهماه اساسا 
ومشوفتش الفيديو اللى هو عرض فيه فكرة عمل الجهاز 
بس انا سامعه فى التريقة اللى حاصله بسبب الموضوع ده 
بصراحة مقدرش اتكلم عن موضوع معرفش تفاصيله , بس لو كان الكلام صحيح مفروض يكون فيه ادلة مثبته يعنى مثلا حالات تكون خفت وتتسجل رسمى , ده الفاصل الوحيد فى القصة الغريبة ديه كلها


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2014)

عايزة اقول حاجة كلام باسم الاول عن دورة حياة الفيروس هو كلام سليم , على ما افتكر احنا فعلا درسناها كده فسؤاله عن تدمير الفيروس داخل الخلية سؤال منطقى 
انا مش من اللى بيعبدو باسم يوسف , ولكن لما حد حتى لو انا مختلفة معاه بيقول تساؤل منطقى يبقا مفيش مشكلة اننا نرد على سؤاله


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)

اولا احنا كلنا فرحنا بثورة 30\6
وفرحنا بالجيش 
لكن موضوع الجهاز اذا كان بيعالج فعلا 
او مش بيعالج مش بيقلل ابدا من محبتنا لجيشنا
او من المشير السيسى 
 انا سمعت برنامج اسامه كمال بس مش كله 
كان فى اسئله بقيوا يلفوا ويدورو فى اجابتها 
وبعدين انا مش مقتنعه ابدا بالجهاز 
لكن نتمنى  يكون فعلا بيعالج 
هو احنا هنكره الخير لبلدنا 
ولو طلعانا غلطانين نعتذر عن سوء فهمنا 
لكن لو الجهاز مطلعش رسمى 
فى مؤتمر دولى واظهرولنا صحته 
يبقى على القوات المسلحه الاعتذار 
ولازم نتقبل رأى بعض بكل محبه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أشكر دونا أنها أعادت فتح الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشكر " سوسو " لأنها دافعت عن موضوعها وأعتقد أنها تريد الدفاع عن رأيها ( وهذا حقها )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
هناك فارق بين كتابة مقالة وبين الميديا الأعلامية لأن كتابة المقالات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هتعرف تلعب فيها حواجبك ... ولايصح أتهام الناس بالدجل والنصب بدون دليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سوى رؤيتك أنت ) من خلال مهنة الطب التى هجرتها وفضلت عليها تلعيب القرود والحواجب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ... لو ذهبت الى طبيب وكشف علىّ وكتب لى دوا ولم أُشفى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتهمه بالنصب والدجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو جراح مات بين يديه مريض أثناء العملية الجراحية بقى قاتل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" باسم " يكتب وكان الناس كلها مش وراها حاجة غير متابعة الفضائيات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم أفهم منه ما هى ( الكفتة ) أو ما هو ( الجهاز أبو أيريال ) ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" باسم " يقول أن الالآف توقفوا عن العلاج فى أنتظار علاج الجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين لك بهذه المعلومة ؟؟ ... هل جاءوا وشوشوك فى ودنك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل لديك دليل موثق يا دكتور سابق يُثبت لنا ذلك ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنت كمان نصاب ودجال ...لأنك عايزنى آخد المعلومة منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأن قلمك لا يأتيه الباطل من أمامه ولا من خلفه ولا من تحته حتى !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اذا كان اللوا عبد العاطى ( ولا أدافع عن احد هنا ) قفل عيادته وهرب كما يقول الأخ " باسم "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذا على الأقل أن سيادة اللواء قد خالف القانون أو تمت محاكمته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف لمحكوم يا أخ " باسم " أن يعود للجيش ويعمل ويظهر على الملأ ؟  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألف باء للمحكوم بتهمة مُخلة بالشرف أن يُمنع من تقلد المناصب العامة فى أجهزة الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
آخر لقطة من مقالة ناقصة تفتقد الى معايير الخطاب الأولية للأخ " باسم "[/FONT]*​ 


soso a قال:


> [/FONT]





soso a قال:


> *البجاحة*​
> *البجاحة ان يتم تكميم الافواه بدعوى الحفاظ على الجيش* حتى لو كان الثمن    هو الدفاع عن دجل ونصب،
> 
> بــــــــــــاسم يوسف ​


 *[FONT=&quot]من الذى كمم فمك يا باسم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من النصاب هُنا والدجال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى موضة وماشيين وراها وخلاص ؟؟!!!


[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (8 مارس 2014)

أنا أتفق مع الكلام اللي كتبه باسم يوسف..

لكن ضده في الكثير من الاراء.. لكن في هذا المقال تحديداً أنا معه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> أنا أتفق مع الكلام اللي كتبه باسم يوسف..
> لكن ضده في الكثير من الاراء.. *لكن في هذا المقال تحديداً أنا معه*


*لو أن هذه المقالة تنتقد جهاز طبى على أُسس علمية لا بأس بها*
*لكن وصف الناس بالنصب والدجل بلا دليل موثق حتى الآن 
ثم يعود ليؤكد أن الآلآف توقفوا عن العلاج ( هكذا ) ؟!!!!!*
*أين دليله هو الآخر عن توقف الناس عن تلقى العلاج فى أنتظار علاج ( الجيش )  ؟؟؟؟*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2014)

*أنا سألت احدى الدكاترة فى الموضوع دا 

قالت مستحيل علميا يكون العلاج سليم

لأن على حد علمها الى الآن لم يتم علاج فيروسات إنما فقط إيقاف نشاطها

أو أخذ تطعيمات لها فقط   

*


----------



## peace_86 (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو أن هذه المقالة تنتقد جهاز طبى على أُسس علمية لا بأس بها*
> *لكن وصف الناس بالنصب والدجل بلا دليل موثق حتى الآن
> ثم يعود ليؤكد أن الآلآف توقفوا عن العلاج ( هكذا ) ؟!!!!!*
> *أين دليله هو الآخر عن توقف الناس عن تلقى العلاج فى أنتظار علاج ( الجيش )  ؟؟؟؟*
> ...



هذه زيادة من باسم يوسف وهو ملام عليها..
وعلى فكرة أنا لست من محبي باسم أبداً..
أشعر أن داخله مش نظيف وفيه كراهية وحقد.. وهذا طبعاً بسبب الشهر ة السريعة التي حصل عليها.. ادى إلى غروره ..

لكن بعض كلامه صحيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2014)

*مشكلتنا إننا حين نحب نبرر أخطاء من نحبه .... وحين نكره نتصيد الأخطاء لكل من نكرههم
علينا الأنتظار بعيدا عن اسلوب هذا الأراجوز الألعوبة .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا سألت احدى الدكاترة فى الموضوع دا
> قالت مستحيل علميا يكون العلاج سليم
> لأن على حد علمها الى الآن لم يتم علاج فيروسات إنما فقط إيقاف نشاطها
> أو أخذ تطعيمات لها فقط
> *


*إيروز ...زمان كان فيه مستحيلات ( الأنترنت ) مثلاً
ممكن يكون الكلام مُبالغ فيه وغير دقيق علمياً ... أو أحلام علماء
ممكن الجهاز يطلع فنكوش فعلاً ...
لكن طريقة عرض وطرح الموضوع بخباثة وتلميحات غير سليمة ... مش مظبوط 
أعطاء معلومات غير صحيحة وغير موثقة
تضع الأخ باسم فى نفس الخانة 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيروز ...زمان كان فيه مستحيلات ( الأنترنت ) مثلاً
> ممكن يكون الكلام مُبالغ فيه وغير دقيق علمياً ... أو أحلام علماء
> ممكن الجهاز يطلع فنكوش فعلاً ...
> لكن طريقة عرض وطرح الموضوع بخباثة وتلميحات غير سليمة ... مش مظبوط
> ...



*متفقة معاك 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشكلتنا إننا حين نحب نبرر أخطاء من نحبه .... وحين نكره نتصيد الأخطاء لكل من نكرههم
> علينا الأنتظار بعيدا عن اسلوب هذا الأراجوز الألعوبة .....*


*يا أستاذى أنا مش فاقعنى غير حدوتة ( الفم المُكمم ) دة
حتى العيال اللى بينزلوا كل يوم فيديو على اليوتيوب
يقولك أفواهنا مُكممة ....يخرب بيوتكم 
أومال لو ماكنتش مُكممة كنتم عملتم أية ؟ ... دبحتونا ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

*أتفضلوا اقروا ......... نفس المنظومة 






*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتفضلوا اقروا ......... نفس المنظومة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*حبيبى كل ما يحدث فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط هو لعبة حقيرة من الولايات المتحدة والأتحاد الأوربى بأيدى الإسلام السياسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2014)

*للتوضيح فقط
تم فتح الموضوع ليس لمناقشة اراء المدعو باسم يوسف..فما يقوله طالما هو بعيد عن البحث العلمي لما يتم مناقشته هنا فهو لا يعنيننا ما يقوله لأني أكاد اجزم
انه حتي من يدافعون عن رأيه لا يدافعون
عن اراء علميه
نابعه..عن دراسه
ولا مانع ابدا من عرض وجهات نظر المختصين ان وجدوا 
اعتقد انه لا مجال الخلاف ف ان الجميع يتمنون
الخير لمصر والمصريين..الجميع يتمنى صحة الامر
عالاقل
من باب زرع الامل ف نفوس المرضي
اذن الامر اكبر من شخص او اشخاص
باسم يوسف وأنصار ه..ان كانوا مصريين بالفعل عليهم تمنى ان يخيب
ظنهم
وعلي محبي الجيش وأنصار ه ان يتروا
وينتظر وا الإثبات الفعلي
هناك تجربه
علي الجميع احترامها
واحترام من له تعب خلفها
دعونا لا نسير مغمضي
الأعين وراء من يتمنوا
هدم قواتنا المسلحه لأهداف معلومه للجميع*


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2014)

اولا شكرا للاخت دونا انها فتحت الموضوع وهعتذر للاعضاء انى مش هقدر ارد عليهم كلهم لان هيبقى الرد متكرر.



صوت صارخ قال:


> *انت تسيئى لكل من خرجوا فى 30/6 ...... فلم يكن هذا الأراجوز من اخرجنا .... لكننا كنا نتفرج عليه وهو بيلاعب القرد .....
> والقرد راح لحالة
> *



هذا  الاراجوز كان احد اسباب سقوط جماعه الاخوان المسلمين وكان دائم السخريه من  محمد مرسى وكان لايوجد احد من المشككين فيه الان يعتبره خائن او مشكوك فى  وطنيته .
اتهمتنى اننى احتكرت ثوره 30/6 فى باسم يوسف مع انى ذكرت انها احد الاسباب  والحقيقه انها حركه بداتها تمرد وتبنتها الاحزاب المدنيه والحركات الثوريه التى سخرت مقاراتها واعضائها وروج لها الاعلام  لجمع التوقيعات من الشعب المصرى وساعد على ذلك فشل الاخوان فى تلبيه احتياجات الشعب المصرى من عيش و كهرباء وازمه سولار .. فاستجاب الشعب لهذه الدعوه وخرج ثائرا على جماعه الاخوان المسلمين ووقف الجيش المصرى متمثلا فى قائده بجوار هذه الخروج العظيم .



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> طبعا يا سوسو محدش يقدر يفرض رأيه عليكي ولا حتي يجبر ك علي تقدير دور القوات المسلحه والسيسي لكن كمان نقل اي اساءات من اي نوع شيء مرفوض..
> ه*


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا لم اقل انى لااقدر القوات المسلحه ولكنى قلت انى لا اصدق من خرج علينا بهذا الجهاز ولم اذكر كلمه السيسى فى هذا المقال ..

اذا كان الانتقاد معناه اننى لااقدره
فما رأيك فى  ماحدث فى ماسبيرو عندما حدث ماحدث على يدى افراد القوات المسلحه يوم 4 اكتوبر2011 واستشهد عشرات المتظاهريين المسيحيين واصابه المئات بل وخرج علينا الاعلام يتهم المتظاهرين بانهم من بدأوا الضرب وخرج علينا المجلس العسكرى فى ذلك الوقت يقول ان الجماعه المسيحيييين الوحششششيين سرقوا دبابه وهم من دهسوا انفسهم وكاننا سذج ..
هل لو خرجت وهاجمت افراد القوات المسلحه الذيين قاموا بمهاجمه المتظاهرين والذين اصدروا الاوامر هل اكون لااقدر دور الجيش والقوات المسلحه واهميته ..

اوافق على رايك ولكن طبقيه على كل شىء ... المعايير المختلقه تفقد المصداقيه ..


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للتوضيح فقط
> تم فتح الموضوع ليس لمناقشة اراء المدعو باسم يوسف..فما يقوله طالما هو  بعيد عن البحث العلمي لما يتم مناقشته هنا فهو لا يعنيننا ما يقوله لأني  أكاد اجزم
> انه حتي من يدافعون عن رأيه لا يدافعون
> عن اراء علميه
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> عايزة اقول حاجة كلام باسم الاول عن دورة حياة الفيروس هو كلام سليم , على ما افتكر احنا فعلا درسناها كده فسؤاله عن تدمير الفيروس داخل الخلية سؤال منطقى
> انا مش من اللى بيعبدو باسم يوسف , ولكن لما حد حتى لو انا مختلفة معاه بيقول تساؤل منطقى يبقا مفيش مشكلة اننا نرد على سؤاله



اعتقد ان المقال تناول الموضوع بصوره علميه ...برجاء قراته .


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2014)

سكتفى بما كتبته ولى عوده مره اخرى يوم 30/6/2014 وتذكروا ان من وضع القوات المسلحه فى هذا المازق من ادعوا ان يوجد جهاز .....لا تمسكوا الضحيه وتتركوا الجانى الذى ادعى انه اخترع شىء يشفى الناس .
والله لو كان الادعاء بعمل مركبه فضائيه كان الموضوع هيبقى سهل لو طلع فشنك ذى مبقول لكن فى حوالى 8 مليون او اكثر او اقل عندهم فيرس سى انت كده لعبت بمشاعرهم شهور 

فى حاله صدق الجهاز المعالج هعتذر للجميع ولكن متفرحوش لانى مش هعتذر ليس لانى لاانفذ وعودى ولكن .................

الى اللقاء 30/06/2014 وشكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2014)

*عندما يكون هناك من يلهو بقرد .... فصفقنا له لبراعته ..... فإن اختفى القرد .... فهل سنصفق له عندما يأتى بأحد مصادر قوتنا ويلهو به ...
كلا بالطبع ..... فالجيش ليس مرسى ...... 
ودور الاراجوز انتهى بانتهاء من كان يلهو به*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*دايما بنتسرع فى الحكم كعادتنا دايما *​*اولا كلام باسم ده مايهمش فى اى شىء *
*ده مجرد شو اعلامى *
*اعتقد ان اللى هيفصل فى الموضوع ده الحالات اللى هيتم شفائها فعلا *
*وساعتها هنعرف اذا كان الجهاز ده فعلا صح ولا مجرد لعبة *
*ماتستعجلوش وتتسرعوا بالحكم كل شىء هيبان فى وقته بس الصبر *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

soso a قال:


> فى حاله صدق الجهاز المعالج هعتذر للجميع ولكن متفرحوش لانى مش هعتذر ليس لانى لاانفذ وعودى ولكن .................
> 
> الى اللقاء 30/06/2014 وشكرا


 *[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أفهم " سوسو " ...أنتى بتدافعى عن رأيك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عن رأى " باسم " ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2014)

ببساطةكدة
باسم يوسف عرض وجهة نظر فى موضوع اثار جدلا طبيا بصورتة الساخرة المعتادة لة 
المشكلة هنا عندما قام الجيش بنشر معلومات حتى لو كانت اولية عن هذا الاختراع الرهيب لم يوفق علميا حتى الان  فى  سرد كيفية ما يقوم بة هذا الجهاز
كان الوضع اختلف جذريا اذا كان ماقام بة اطباء المؤسسة العسكرية
لدية ابحاث ودرسات علمية مستندة على سند طبية صحيحة وهذا ما نرجوة ان يظهر للعالم 30 /6
القلق هنا ان ياتى ببعض اشخاص ويتحدثوا عن شفائهم بصورة علمية دون المستوى لا ترقى لمستوى التصديق الطبى الذى لة قواعد علمية معروفة
انا مع باسم يوسف ان ننتظر ظهور هذا الجهاز للعلن وان نرى ما يقوم بة علميا
حتى الان اى كلام سواء مع او ضد لة احترامة


----------



## geegoo (8 مارس 2014)

اللي أنا متأكد منه هو ان جهاز التشخيص يعمل بنجاح و كفاءة
و هو *نقلة نوعية* في عالم تشخيص الأمراض عن بعد
متأكد لأن فيه استاذ كبد من جامعة المنصورة نسيبي له شغل معاه و كان مشترك في بعض خطوات من تنفيذ الجهاز  
لكن الجهاز و الفكرة من ابداع سلاح المهندسين المصري
و الجهاز ده شغال من سنتين تقريبا 
أنا ماشفتش الاعلان عن جهاز العلاج 
بس لو هو الفكرة اللي اتطرحت قدامي فيما بعد
فهو *تطوير عبقري* لجهاز التشخيص 
الوقت هيبين 
عايزكم بس تعرفوا ان الاجهزة اللي من النوع ده أو الفكرة دي بتتحارب بشراسة من شركات الادوية المتعددة الجنسيات 
الشركات اللي لها من النفوذ و الثروات اكثر مما لتجارتي السلاح و المخدرات 
و نفوذها يصل لأعلي مستويات الحكم في أمريكا مثلا ( شاهدوا الفيلم الوثائقي سايكو للمخرج مايكل مور )
فبلاش نكون احنا كمان بنساعدهم من غير ما نعرف 
شوية اسئلة للتفكير مش اكتر :
هل الجيش محتاج يكذب ؟ 
هل الجيش له نجاحات سابقة من النوع ده ؟
هل كل عبقري بالضرورة بيعرف يعبر عن نفسه بنجاح ؟
أو هل كل متكلم بارع هو بالضرورة انسان أمين في عمله أو ناجح أو عبقري ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2014)

نتأمل ان يكون ما نسمعه عن اكتشاف علاج لهذا المرض المستعصي
انما  العاطفة وميلنا للتصديق شي
والحقيقة شيء اخر
 اعتقادي  انه ليس بهذه السهولة  الا اذا كان الرب مد يده 
وصنع اعجوبة

علمياً التفسير الذي قرأناه وسمعناه ليس بمقنع 
ولكن الانتظار بعض الوقت سيجعل كل شيء يتضح 

الزمن كفيل بأظهار الحقيقة 
ونحن مع الزمن


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2014)

*لمن يهمه المتابعه
قناة mbc مصر حالا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



لمن يهمه المتابعه
قناة mbc مصر حالا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ريت اللى تابع يقولنا ملخص ما دار *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2014)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





يا ريت اللى تابع يقولنا ملخص ما دار 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هحاول
ادور عالحلقه وانزلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2014)

*تنبيه هام
لمن يريد العلاج عليه الذهاب للهيئة الهندسيه للقوات المسلحه شارع الاستاد البحري من شارع الخليفه المأمون.. روكسي
وسحب الاستمارات
ويوم 30/6 ستكون هناك تفاصيل اكثر بمستشفى الحميات بالعباسيه هتنزل
قوائم باسماء المسجلين ومواعيد
جلسات العلاج
*


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تنبيه هام
> لمن يريد العلاج عليه الذهاب للهيئة الهندسيه للقوات المسلحه شارع الاستاد البحري من شارع الخليفه المأمون.. روكسي
> وسحب الاستمارات
> ويوم 30/6 ستكون هناك تفاصيل اكثر بمستشفى الحميات بالعباسيه هتنزل
> ...


انتى مصدقة الكلام دة  دونا
عموما  صحتة من خطئة سوف تظهر يوم 30/6
بس  ممدوح دوس ظهر فى لقاء مؤخرا واتكلم عن محاولات مضنية لاستيراد علاج للكبد البوائى بسعر  مناسب للمصريين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2014)

*


grges monir قال:




انتى مصدقة الكلام دة  دونا
عموما  صحتة من خطئة سوف تظهر يوم 30/6
بس  ممدوح دوس ظهر فى لقاء مؤخرا واتكلم عن محاولات مضنية لاستيراد علاج للكبد البوائى بسعر  مناسب للمصريين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

مصدقه ايه ؟
انه ف علاج فعلا ولا انهم فعلا بيجمعوا
الاستمارات من الناس ؟

لو علي صحة العلاج احنا قولنا هننتظر الكلام يبقي بتجارب
عمليه وبعدها نتكلم
اما عن تجميع الاستمارات دي مؤكده
انا أهو حالا فالكنيسه وفي واحد بيحكيلنا
انه راح وملا استماره لمراته
وهيروح يوم30/6 الحميات يشوف المواعيد
وهو اللي أداني المعلومات اللي حطيتها*


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> مصدقه ايه ؟
> انه ف علاج فعلا ولا انهم فعلا بيجمعوا
> الاستمارات من الناس ؟
> ...


لا  القصة هنا انهم وعدوا الناس بعلاج اكيد وفعال مش مجرد تجربة وهنا تفرق
لو طلع كلام تبقى مشكلة كبيرة لاهم مؤسسة  فى مصر
طلع صحيح يبقى الجيش اخد قاعدة من الثقة بصورة لايستطيع احد مهما كان ان ينال منة


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكلتنا فى النسيان بس باسم يوسف بيفكر الجيش لنه مش ناسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2014)

*


grges monir قال:



لا  القصة هنا انهم وعدوا الناس بعلاج اكيد وفعال مش مجرد تجربة وهنا تفرق
لو طلع كلام تبقى مشكلة كبيرة لاهم مؤسسة  فى مصر
طلع صحيح يبقى الجيش اخد قاعدة من الثقة بصورة لايستطيع احد مهما كان ان ينال منة

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمة تجارب دي كلمتي مش كلمة الجيش علي فكره
ومستحيل يكونوا ناويين يجربوا
عالناس..لانهم بياكدوا انه ف حالات فعلا تم شفائها
وقالوا انه بيتم شفاء حالة  C قصاد 5 ايدز
عالعموم برضه نصبر وبلاش نتسرع ف احكامنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2014)

*


بايبل333 قال:



مشكلتنا فى النسيان بس باسم يوسف بيفكر الجيش لنه مش ناسى

أنقر للتوسيع...


بلاشندي لباسم حجم اكبر كتيييير من حجمه
أكيد جيشنا مش منتظر من باسم ده يفكره بحاجه
الصبر طيب..*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2014)

باسم حجمه كبير مش بالسهولة انه معندوش حجم 
باسم اللى بيميزة ان فريق الاعداد عنده عبقرى جداًَ وبيطرح مشاكل كثير حتى الان متضامن مع باسم ومستعد ان اتحاور مع انسان فى حلقة عملها 
والجيش ينتظر لا ينتظر اعتقد انه خطا لانهم قالوا فى اعلان على قناة وجو توك شور وفجاة لا يوجد شىء وثبت ان اللواء هذا بتاع اعجاز القران يعنى لا اظن ان الجيش سيعرف حل هذا الامر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يونيو 2015)

موضوع يعود لسنة ماضية .. حبيت ارفعه عشان 
الاعضاء يراجعوا مداخلاتهم 

وبحب اقول لسوسو ... انت انسانة متبصرة
الجيوش تهزم بسبب الثقة الزائدة وقلة النقد البناء

وتنتصر بالنقد البناء وتغليب العقل علي اي قضايا اخري

هناك من ادعي ان الجهاز يعمل بالفعل وان شركات الادوية تحاربه

وهناك من لا يستطيع اخفاء ميله الي الجيش اي كان وضعه ولكن ظهوره بحياديه يمنعه من ذلك

سبب النصر هم المتبصرون من جميع مكونات المجتمع واصحاب النقد البناء
وليس من لهم مصلحة في اعطاء انطباع معين عن
الجيش لانه هو حاميهم ، اي مصالح شخصية او طائفية ​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2015)

ميرسى لكلام حضرتك 

ومشكوره كتير للرفع 
وارجو من الاعضاء يراجع الكلام هنا 
ويراجعوا تفكيرهم  بعد ما الحقيقه ظهرت 
علشان وعينا يزداد ومنمشيش وراء اى كلام من قبل الاعلام 
اتذكر ما كان يحدث من قبل مجموعه كبيره من الاعلام اللى اكيد مستمر الى الان وينتابنى شعور بالخيبه والحزن كان يجب ان يحاكموا وليس اخرون


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2015)

*انهم يتاجرون بالام المرضى*
*هذا اللواء ليس اعز على الجيش من مبارك فلماذا لايحاسبه بمحاكمه عسكريه لينفض الجيش عن يده وصمة العار هذه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]انا عن نفسى قريت كل مداخلاتى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصمم على رأييى فى " باسم يوسف " كان موضة وأنتهت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اين هو الآن ؟ فى أمريكا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعه أفلس ...قفل الدكانة ومشى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يُفلس " أحمد رجب " و " مصطفى حسين " و " محمود السعدنى " و "جلال عامر " وغيرهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذين كانوا من أشد الناقدين للحكومات المتتابعة فى عهود السادات ومُبارك ومُرسى[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من أن أمكانياتهم التقنية والإعلامية لا تُقارن بتقنيات اليوم 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هؤلاء ( كمثل ) ماتوا فى مكاتبهم وظلوا يعملون لاخر رمق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم نسمع ولم نر أن أحدهم هاجر من بلده مُدعياً أنه مكمم الفم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل شوية يتنطط على المواقع ( والنبى هاتوا سيرتى )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]انا عن نفسى قريت كل مداخلاتى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومصمم على رأييى فى " باسم يوسف " كان موضة وأنتهت  *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اين هو الآن ؟ فى أمريكا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ياراااااااااجل 
يعني الحلقة اليتيمة اللي عملها وبعدين قالوله لالالالا
احنا مش الاخوان ياقطة ... روووووح​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2015)

أنا لحد دلوقتي علي فكرة مشوفتش فيديو الكفتة:new6: ومعرفش هو قال ايه بالظبط عن الجهاز ده من الناحية الطبية 
باسم يوسف ده انا احترت في أمره ، بالنسبه لبرنامجه ايام مرسي فالأعداد مكانش بتاعه ، مكانش هو اللي بيعد المحتوي كان فيه فريق ورآه وبصراحة قدرتهم علي الإعداد ممتازة جدا ومساوية لمستويات عالميه ، هو كان مقدم للبرنامج وهو دمه خفيف جدا ، بس نجاح البرنامج مينفعش يتنسب ليه هو وحده بالشكل ده 

ياعبود هو مينفعش يتقارب بالصحفيين الكبار زي احمد رجب ، هو مش صحفي أصلا ، هو كان حالة كوميدية 
انا بحب برنامجه وخفة دمه ، إنما مش بحب فكرة أني اطلع اردح لبلدي مهما كان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياراااااااااجل
> يعني الحلقة اليتيمة اللي عملها وبعدين قالوله لالالالا
> احنا مش الاخوان ياقطة ... روووووح​


 *[FONT=&quot]صاحب المشروع الوطنى ...صاحب المبدأ ...صاحب الحق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يرسخ ويبقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل من ذكرتهم لعمالقة النقد ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَأَمَّا ٱلزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَآءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ ٱلنَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2015)

انا قصدت طبعا اطلع اردح لبلدي بره واشتكي وأولول والنَّاس أساسا بره مستنيين المولولين اللي زي كده علشان تبقا جنازة ويشبعو فيها لطم وعلشان يثبتو ان اللي حصل انقلاب والشرعية والملوخية :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياعبود هو مينفعش يتقارب بالصحفيين الكبار زي احمد رجب ، هو مش صحفي أصلا ، هو كان حالة كوميدية


 *[FONT=&quot]يا روز محمود السعدنى اتحبس فى عهد عبد الناصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مخرجش من المعتقل يشتم فى جيش بلده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]استمر فى النقد وأتحبس تانى أيام السادات ...وبعدها أتنفى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحش المنفى يسب فى بلده واهلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجع مصر تاااانى ومات فى أرضها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الناس صاحبة القضية بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شوية أراجوزات [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2015)

هههههههههههههههه

ولا حياه لمن تنادى 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مش هناقش ولا ارد 

لانى حاسه الجدال مفيش منه فايده


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يونيو 2015)

لا ياسوسو متكتميش  في قلبك 
بصي بقا موضوع الجهاز ده أساسا هبل علمي انا مقتنعة بكده ، رغم أني مشوفتش فيديو الكفته  بس قريت فكرة الجهاز وطبعا يعني كلام ميدخلش العقل 
ده غير ان علميا مينفعش كده واحد يطّلع من تحت الارض فجاة يقول انا اكتشفت علاج لكذا من غير ما يكون قبلها فيه أبحاث ودراسات وحالات فعلا استجابت 

إنما باسم يوسف انا فعلا عندي علامات استفهام عليه وعلي أسلوبه ، أصل المعارضه متبقاش بالسفالة  والشتيمة والردح ، معلش مش ده الأسلوب 
مش علشان انا بحب السيسي ، انا فعلا لا بحبه ولا بكره ، انا بس براقب أدائه وبشوف هيوصل بمصر علي فين ، لكن في نفس الوقت بحب الانصاف ، وإذا كان هو مناضل فعلا كان عرف ان ترديد كلمة انقلاب انقلاب انقلاب حتي لو هو مقتنع بكده مش في مصلحة أمن مصر في الفترة الحاليّه ، ولما يشوف واحد ندل وجبان زي البومة اوباما بيقول انقلاب انقلاب ، يبقا يعرف ان فيه حاجة غلط وميمشيش مع تيار اللي عايزين يهدمو مصر زي ما هدمو سوريا والعراق


----------



## peace_86 (6 يونيو 2015)

*يعني عايزها تبقى زي العراق وسوريا؟

جملة كنا بنتريق عليها وعرفنا قيمتها.. الله يحمي السيسي

الموضوع مالوش علاقة في الموضوع.. بس مرتبط به بشكل ما ..
وهذا لا يعني بأن موضوع جهاز الكفتة هو صحيح أو قريب من الصحة.. فالمووضع قتل بحثاً.. لكن تعلمنا درس بأنه لا يجب من مؤسسة عسكرية قوية أن تخرج مثل تلك التصريحات لأنه لا يليق بها أولاً.. وثانياً يجعل من أعداء مصر الداخلين والخارجين أداء لإسقاط الحكومة والنظام..
وهذا ما لا يتمناه أي شخص يحب مصر..*


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2015)

لاء يا روز خلى اللى بالقلب بالقلب 
ههههههههه

للعلم انا مش بدافع عن شخص باسم 
بس 
اللى اكيد السياسة اللى ماشيه بيها البلد هتتكلم على هواى هسيبك هتنقد داخل الحدود اللى انا حاططها هسيبك واصقفلك كمان 
حتى لو راعيت جهاز كاذب للعلاج مش هحسبك لان ده تحت مباركتى محدش سال نفسه طوال فتره الرعايه الاعلاميه دى الحكومه كانت ساكته ليه وﻻ هى كانت مشروع معين والناقد فسد المشروع ده 
الجهاز يوهم الناس انهم يخفوا وجنب الجهاز اديهم العقار الجديد المستورد  اكيد سمعتى عن العقار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

soso a قال:


> لاء يا روز خلى اللى بالقلب بالقلب
> ههههههههه


*[FONT=&quot]"ثوثو" ...لما أنتى مش بتحبى " الثيثى " وافقتى عليه لية م الأول ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أكمنى ماوافقتش على "حمادة" أبن الجيران اللى كان عايز ي[FONT=&quot]ث[/FONT]كنك فى دار ال[FONT=&quot]ث[/FONT]لام ؟[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]"ثوثو" ...لما أنتى مش بتحبى " الثيثى " وافقتى عليه لية م الأول ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أكمنى ماوافقتش على "حمادة" أبن الجيران اللى كان عايز ي[FONT=&quot]ث*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنك فى دار ال[FONT=&quot]ث[/FONT]لام ؟[/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



اخر جمله مش فاهمه مقصودها 

ثانيا انا وﻻ بحب وﻻ بكره 
كراهيه للظلم فقط[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

soso a قال:


> اخر جمله مش فاهمه مقصودها
> ثانيا انا وﻻ بحب وﻻ بكره
> كراهيه للظلم فقط


*يا بنتى باهرج ...
دة عادة الأبهات أو الأمهات لما بيلاقوا البنت
رافضة عريس بعد ما وافقت عليه 
يقولوا لها وافقتى عليه لية من الأول 
يعنى أكلاشية مصرى ليس إلا 


*​


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا بنتى باهرج ...
> دة عادة الأبهات أو الأمهات لما بيلاقوا البنت
> رافضة عريس بعد ما وافقت عليه
> يقولوا لها وافقتى عليه لية من الأول
> ...




والمصرى مش بيقول افشه غير لما بيكون قاصد شئ من وراهاااااا 

ما انا مصريه بردوا 

هههههههههههه
:spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2015)

هو الحق بيزعل لية
فعلا  فكرة علاج الجهاز دة هطل علمى
وبعيدا عن اسلوب باسم يوسف  فهو كان واقعى فى نقد هذا السفة العلمى
واخيرا ازاى مؤسسسة فى
 حجم القوات المسلحة متخدش اى اجراء ضد من اهانها بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخيرا 
ايقاف باسم يوسف خطا فادح من النظام الحالى


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هو الحق بيزعل لية
> فعلا  فكرة علاج الجهاز دة هطل علمى
> وبعيدا عن اسلوب باسم يوسف  فهو كان واقعى فى نقد هذا السفة العلمى
> واخيرا ازاى مؤسسسة فى
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اخيرا
> ايقاف باسم يوسف خطا فادح من النظام الحالى


*باسم أفلس ...ولم يوقفه أحد 
يا باشا أذهب الى المواقع الأنترنتية كما يحلو لك
أذهب الى تويتر والفيس والمواقع الأسلامية 
وأقرأ بنفسك كم الشتائم والبذاءات فى حق الدولة والرئيس
سهل جدا جدا أن الأمن الوطنى يجيب العيال دى من قفاها
الغلق والمنع دى حركات مُستهلكة عفا عليها الزمن
اللى حصل أن الشعب رفضه ووضع القناة فى مازق
ولأن القناة عينها ع المكاسب ( يعنى ما فيش قضية من أساسه ) منعت البرنامج  
ما الفيلم بتاع هيفاء وهبى أتمنع من العرض بقرار من رئيس الوزرا
ورجع للعرض بقرار من المحكمة !!

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

soso a قال:


> والمصرى مش بيقول افشه غير لما بيكون قاصد شئ من وراهاااااا
> ما انا مصريه بردوا
> هههههههههههه
> :spor2::spor2::spor2:


*والله نعرفوا أنك مصرية وأسكندرانية كمان
وآنى مش دخلنا هنا نبيعوا لك ( كَآلّبْ )
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والله نعرفوا أنك مصرية وأسكندرانية كمان
> وآنى مش دخلنا هنا نبيعوا لك ( كَآلّبْ )
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *​



اسكندرنيه معلومه غلط 

اما بالنسبه للكلاب لو كان رود احب اشترى بكام  
هههههه
انا بعشق هذه المخلوقات 
لانه وفيه وعمرها ما تخون اصحابها


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باسم أفلس ...ولم يوقفه أحد
> يا باشا أذهب الى المواقع الأنترنتية كما يحلو لك
> أذهب الى تويتر والفيس والمواقع الأسلامية
> وأقرأ بنفسك كم الشتائم والبذاءات فى حق الدولة والرئيس
> ...


ممكن اتفق معاك جزئيا يا عوبد فى حتة ان الوضع الحالى ليس فية مادة دسمة زيى ايام مرسى
لكن اعتقد انة  كان هيبقى فية برضة
كفاية جهاز الكفتة والعداد اللى كان عاملة ليهم هههه
 وبرضة  برنامج تلفزيونى غير الانترنت مهما كان
عندما يتابعك ملايين عبر الشاشة مباشرة غير عبر برنامج مرفوع على اليوتيوب ياباشا
الشعب لم يلفظ باسم
النظام استغل شعبية السيسى الكاسحة فى بداية الثورة وقام بالمنع
سؤال 
لو باسم رجع هيلاقى رفض شعبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتقوليش القناة وقفت البرنامج عشان  المكاسب
امال برامج التوك شو الحالية بتكسب ازاى مع انها اصبحت برامج عقيمة للغاية يا صديقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ومتقوليش القناة وقفت البرنامج عشان  المكاسب
> امال برامج التوك شو الحالية بتكسب ازاى مع انها اصبحت برامج عقيمة للغاية يا صديقى


 *[FONT=&quot]بتكسب من الرُعاة اللى بيجيبهم الإعلامى نفسه يا جرجس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الإعلامى بيروح للقناة بفكرة البرنامج ومعاه الرعاااااة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقعد يتشرط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو القناة هى اللى جايبة الرُعاة – الرعاة هما اللى بيتشرطوا مين اللى يذيع البرنامج [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بتكسب من الرُعاة اللى بيجيبهم الإعلامى نفسه يا جرجس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الإعلامى بيروح للقناة بفكرة البرنامج ومعاه الرعاااااة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقعد يتشرط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو القناة هى اللى جايبة الرُعاة – الرعاة هما اللى بيتشرطوا مين اللى يذيع البرنامج [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


يعنى  باسم ميعرفش يعمل كدة كا اعلامى يا عوبد
خليك  حقانى يا عوبد واعترف ان النظام الحالى خاف من  النقد الساخر بتاع باسم
طيب تحدى اهو 
خلى بس يحصل اعلان ان باسم راجع تانى 
وشوف الجماهيري بتاعتة 
اذا كان عوكش لسة شغال باسم يوقف ههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى  باسم ميعرفش يعمل كدة كا اعلامى يا عوبد
> خليك  حقانى يا عوبد واعترف ان النظام الحالى خاف من  النقد الساخر بتاع باسم
> طيب تحدى اهو
> خلى بس يحصل اعلان ان باسم راجع تانى
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ما أنا حقانى ...بس نغمة أنا موقوف ومش قادر أرجع مصر دى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لامؤاخذة يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب معلوماتى – ان باسم كان منتج مُنفذ للبرنامج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى يشيل برتامجه برعاته ويروح أى قناة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو ما عملش كدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نظام اية اللى خايف من النقد ياجرجس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتقوليش البرنامج اقوى من تويتر والفيس !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]25 يناير اتحركت من الفيس – والولة المسجل خطر علموه بطل قومى وصفحة بأسمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد يقول أنا مُهدد من النظام ... والنظام ما يردش عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازلنا بعقلية مبارك – شعبا – وحكومة – ومعارضة – وأسلاميين[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى  باسم ميعرفش يعمل كدة كا اعلامى يا عوبد
> خليك  حقانى يا عوبد واعترف ان النظام الحالى خاف من  النقد الساخر بتاع باسم
> طيب تحدى اهو
> خلى بس يحصل اعلان ان باسم راجع تانى
> ...


اتعلم يا جرجس ...
مع عبود متزنقوش في حارة سد 
سيبله حته يخرج منها عشان متتعورش
اصل زعله وحش وحش قوييييييي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اتعلم يا جرجس ...
> مع عبود متزنقوش في حارة سد
> سيبله حته يخرج منها عشان متتعورش
> اصل زعله وحش وحش قوييييييي​


 *[FONT=&quot]حارة سد اية ومزنوقة أية ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تقنعنى أن السيسى أترعب من باسم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة اللى خلاه يهرب لأمريكا و مش قادر يرجع مصر ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآمؤاخذة يعنى حضرته مين ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2015)

أنا متفقة مع عبود في حكاية وقف برنامج باسم ده ، سجل ياتاريخ انا متفقة مع عبود :smile02
بس مش علشان بحب السيسي حب عبادة ، لا لان فعلا الموضوع كده مش مظبوط وفيه حاجة غلط :close_tem


----------



## soso a (8 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا متفقة مع عبود في حكاية وقف برنامج باسم ده ، سجل ياتاريخ انا متفقة مع عبود :smile02:close_tem


انا غير متفقه مع عبود فى حكاية وقف برنامج
باسم ده ، سجل يا تاريخ انا غير متفقه مع عبود


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 يونيو 2015)

soso a قال:


> انا غير متفقه مع عبود فى حكاية وقف برنامج
> باسم ده ، سجل يا تاريخ انا غير متفقه مع عبود


خدي يا سوسو من بوء باسم يوسف وبمنتهي الصراحة ... 

[YOUTUBE]lGARuMnmWpo[/YOUTUBE]

ودي كمان 

[YOUTUBE]oT4mi0_zNO4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

